#  Erste Hilfe >   Unterschiede zwischen Sani ausbildungen. >

## Bossert

Hey, ich habe bald meine ausbildung als Sanitäter vormir. Bin echt aufgeregt :-).
Ich wollte mal fragen vodrinn der unterschied besteht zwischen dem sanA sanB und sanC besteht? Ich verstehe des nich ganz. Ist die Ausbildung eig schwer? 
Viele Grüße Marcel

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es gibt die Ausbildung zum *Rettungssanitäter* oder eben die San A/B/C ehrenamtliche "Sanitäter"
Das sind einzelne Module mit verschiedenen Themen. 
Das ist sicherlich nicht schwer! 
Das ist sehr einfach gehalten!  klickst du hier

----------

